# Off Grid Homestead 2.4 acres Seligman AZ



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

2.4 acres TO BARTER

Bridge Canyon Estates #5 LOT 843
29078 W Stagecoach LN
APN: 301-25-271

A nice off grid property. On top of mountain, loads of prickly pears. You can camp up to 3 month a year without utilities, septic etc. Water haul area. 

This property is clear & taxes are paid $89/year & current. County Appraisal $4500.00.

We have a Warranty Deed and; will issue the same.

This property is in Yavapai County AZ.

Want to barter this property. old coins, small trailer, motorcycles, ammo, vehicles, etc.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pretty


----------



## Raeraebear (Dec 26, 2016)

Do you live by Seligman? We are considering moving to the area. We have lived in the western Arizona by Salome but are currently in Wisconsin. We are looking to move back to Arizona but want to avoid the extreme heat of western Arizona. I cannot find a lot of information on the Seligman area.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

No I don't live in Seligman. But spent a lot of time there & Ash Fork 22 miles east. Its not the hot of Western AZ. Its in the mountains around 5500 ft. It gets rain not much snow. It is a friendly town. Our property is about 8 miles from town on what is called Preachers Hill.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Raeraebear said:


> Do you live by Seligman? We are considering moving to the area. We have lived in the western Arizona by Salome but are currently in Wisconsin. We are looking to move back to Arizona but want to avoid the extreme heat of western Arizona. I cannot find a lot of information on the Seligman area.


I read somewhere that Seligman is the pattern for radiator springs from the movie cars.

Anyway its a pretty neat little place i stopped in on several occasions when my son was small.


----------



## rjburk (Jul 19, 2017)

does not sound off grid if you will have to put in utilities ? if you build a cabin do you have to have utilities ?


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Only Septic.


----------

